# Medicaid is Useless Sometimes...Okay a Lot of Times



## fureverywhere (Apr 23, 2016)

I have an appointment on Wednesday for assistance. I just came back from CVS and the bastards cancelled our Medicaid again. Hubby is only 58 so we're not up for Medicare yet. I have prescriptions I take every day or I go to a very dark place...plus high blood pressure.

Hubby has Parkinson's meds. I had to pay for my sleepy meds today. I have been out of work for 6 months and had to shell out twenty five bucks I don't have for *four *pills. Probably cranking my blood pressure higher. Health care in the US is just so bass akward. I'm grateful I had enough to buy the pills.

But what about all the poor folks who can't shell out till the benefits get turned back on? The people who rely on meds to keep the voices at bay or their diabetes under control? Oh well, sucks to be you. Be at the office at 8am next Thursday and we'll see how much longer you have to wait.

There are people who think that welfare hands things out to people. You have no idea how many hoops they make you jump through for the most simplest things. I would tell folks who think assistance is just a free meal ticket for the lazy...go off your medication, reduce your food spending a hundred dollars or so...no it's not easy.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 23, 2016)

A friend of mine on Medicaid has had problems with CVS and her meds too.

I get my prescriptions from Publix.  One is free, the others very reasonable and I have never had a problem getting them filled on time. I am not on Medicaid, though.

Can you change pharmacies?


----------



## Kitties (Apr 23, 2016)

I can only imagine the run around and frustration. I do plan to be medicaid eligible by the time I retire. In other words, no assets they can take from me. They can't garnish social security wages. Even being overweight my health is, gratefully, good. Knocks on wood.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 25, 2016)

How is it within the realm of any pharmacy to cancel your Medicaid?  What right do they have?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 25, 2016)

The pharmacy didn't cancel it. Medicaid requires that you recertify every year. You have to go into the city and spend the day doing paperwork and yes you still have the same family size and all your pay slips. Please let them be able to expedite the Medicaid.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> The pharmacy didn't cancel it. Medicaid requires that you recertify every year. You have to go into the city and spend the day doing paperwork and yes you still have the same family size and all your pay slips. Please let them be able to expedite the Medicaid.


Have you inquired to see if there is a website where you can do that in your state. In Colorado I can do all of that online.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 25, 2016)

Newark has so very many people getting assistance they'd benefit putting the process online. It used to be you went in and waited for one caseworker. Now they have such heavy traffic they have tables kind of like self check for simple requests. But you still wait for hours no matter what you're there for.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 25, 2016)

Kitties said:


> I can only imagine the run around and frustration. I do plan to be medicaid eligible by the time I retire. In other words, no assets they can take from me. They can't garnish social security wages. Even being overweight my health is, gratefully, good. Knocks on wood.



Are you sure you can get Medicaid and social security retirement (different from SSD or SSI)?  Most Medicaid eligibility is run by the state, and here, my sister lost her Medicaid eligibility when she became 65 and received social security retirement, even though she would still have met the income limits for Medicaid.  Here, you can't get regular Medicare and Medicaid, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I have an appointment on Wednesday for assistance. I just came back from CVS and the bastards cancelled our Medicaid again. Hubby is only 58 so we're not up for Medicare yet. I have prescriptions I take every day or I go to a very dark place...plus high blood pressure.
> 
> Hubby has Parkinson's meds. I had to pay for my sleepy meds today. I have been out of work for 6 months and had to shell out twenty five bucks I don't have for *four *pills. Probably cranking my blood pressure higher. Health care in the US is just so bass akward. I'm grateful I had enough to buy the pills.
> 
> ...


I hear ya.  I take meds and have to have them, too.  I'm sorry they are being mean with you.  We do have to jump through a ton of hoops for next to nothing in food stamps.  It irks me when people say we are getting a free meal ticket.  I wish I could trade places with them but can't.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 26, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I hear ya.  I take meds and have to have them, too.  I'm sorry they are being mean with you.  We do have to jump through a ton of hoops for next to nothing in food stamps.  It irks me when people say we are getting a free meal ticket.  I wish I could trade places with them but can't.




People who think getting food stamp and Medicaid benefits , as well as SSD, SSI and other stuff out there is easy and that such benefits are just "handed out" have never really tried to get them, or probably don't know anybody who really has.  I had one hell of a time getting benefits for my single terminally ill niece (who had two minor children at home), and I, because of the kind of work I did, pretty much knew what I was doing and how to approach it.  It ain't easy, by any stretch, and the benefits aren't all that much, even when, and IF, you do get them.


----------



## CuriousKate (Apr 26, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Are you sure you can get Medicaid and social security retirement (different from SSD or SSI)?  Most Medicaid eligibility is run by the state, and here, my sister lost her Medicaid eligibility when she became 65 and received social security retirement, even though she would still have met the income limits for Medicaid.  Here, you can't get regular Medicare and Medicaid, too.



I think Medicaid with social security is determined by the state you live in. I know people in Florida and Texas that receive social security but also qualify for Medicaid.


----------



## CuriousKate (Apr 26, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Are you sure you can get Medicaid and social security retirement (different from SSD or SSI)?  Most Medicaid eligibility is run by the state, and here, my sister lost her Medicaid eligibility when she became 65 and received social security retirement, even though she would still have met the income limits for Medicaid.  Here, you can't get regular Medicare and Medicaid, too.



I think Medicaid with social security is determined by the state you live in. I know people in Florida and Texas that receive social security and qualify for Medicaid due to low income.


----------

